# How to build a Hay Bale Blind



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

There were several options considered on how to make the windows.....decided to go with a sliding version. To keep the cost down decided to use the same EMT tubing as part of the slide. Made some plastic blocks that required no lubrication, with holes for the EMT and a tapped 1/4-20 threaded hole to attach the expanded metal windows. These will run parallel with structural EMT supports. Fabricated spacers to keep the distance consistent and eliminate binding. 

The cattle panels are then welded to the EMT framework and make the entire unit quite solid. No window or door openings will be cut until the cattle panels are in place....cuts will follow the grid work of the panels. 














































Next comes the door frame and window cut outs....


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

looking great so far!


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Cattle panels were welded on each end with windows and door to be cut in later. After the window is "framed" in with EMT the panel wire is cut out. 









Idea behind the expanded metal windows is to attach "hay" material with cable ties or wire. Metal can easily be removed an replaced with a shoot thru mesh if desired. This is where the threaded holes in the plastic blocks come in....expanded metal is secured with stainless steel socket head bolts. Aluminum blocks were attached to the expanded metal to act as grab handle for siding the window. The windows slide like they are on ball bearings.

Expanded metal works extremely well for the round contour of the bale because it's easy to bend and shape unlike purchased window frames. Necessary to leave enough clearance between the window and outer frame for the window to slide with attached hay covering.


----------



## lightsoutcalls (Oct 1, 2009)

That's one SERIOUS build! Nice work!


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice work, can't wait to see this done!


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

You do nice work. Keep us posted.


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Side windows are basically the same as the end only curved to the contour of the bale, this is where shaping the expanded metal is important. Height of the windows was determined by sitting on a chair inside the frame work with a bow and gun.....bow can be comfortably shot either by sitting or standing.

Have experimented a little and found the curved EMT scraps make very good handles for the inside of the windows. Compress the ends in a vise, drill a mounting hole and use the threaded plastic blocks to attach....great handles. 




















Door frame is an all metal framework with piano hinges welded to both the cage and door. Nothing worse than sagging hinges or loose hardware over time, welding eliminates that. Window for the door will slide up and down using the same mechanism as the sides. Here again the EMT made nice handles for lifting and lowering the window.










No latches on the door...rather a very strong strip magnet that firmly holds it shut. 









More to come later....


----------



## wdtorque (May 5, 2011)

Very nice work. I like the design and unique features.
Dozier


----------



## Carolina_Outlaw (Sep 6, 2010)

Very nice build so far, I will definately be watching this build.


----------



## beargrizzly (Oct 13, 2011)

Can't wait to see the finished project. Subscribed


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

That is sweet!


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow Im subscribing!!!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

nicest hay bale to ever sit in a field


----------



## purplewg (Sep 13, 2010)

Sweet, can't wait to see the final product. Looks like plenty of room to shoot a bow also.


----------



## deerhead (Jun 5, 2003)

Talk about heavy duty! That will survive the big bad wolf. 
Can't wait to see the finished product and end results.


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

deerhead said:


> Talk about heavy duty! That will survive the big bad wolf.


More accurate than you may know......took the bale frame to the farm this past weekend loaded in the back of the pickup. Two bungee straps broke while traveling down the Interstate at 70 mph. The blind went spinning down the highway, fortunately avoiding any vehicles. Came to a stop with some road rash marks on the cattle panels and in perfect shape. I knew it was very rigid but the 70 mph test really proves it.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

Crash tested and AT approved! 

decided how you are going to cover it yet?


----------



## cfred70 (Oct 5, 2011)

Might want to make sure the farmer knows which one it is, so he doesn't come pick it up from the field, leaving you no blind


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

oldschoolcj5 said:


> Crash tested and AT approved!
> 
> decided how you are going to cover it yet?


Cage will be covered with a brown tarp for the waterproofing then wrapped with grass/hay secured with twine for the authentic look. I'm thinking about laying out multiple long strips of twine tied at one end to the frame, then cover twine strips with hay......roll the blind over it and tie off the other end to the cage.


----------



## BigBass520 (Aug 12, 2012)

Very neat and well thought out! I think it would be absolute awesome to close this thread by posting your successful harvests out of it! Good luck!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

back to page one ... waiting on the finished product pics


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Now install some 20" bicycle wheels inside that puppy so you can wheel it into place!! NICE work by the way :thumbs_up


----------



## Bryan8413 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sweet blind, and very cost efficient too. How many man hrs do you have wrapped up in the build?


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Nice job and great write up!


----------



## wdtorque (May 5, 2011)

I knew I liked it!
But crash tested at 70 mph ?
I LOVE IT!
Dozier


----------



## bbeltram (Jan 2, 2009)

Have you thought about erosion control straw blankets to cover it? I've never worked with the stuff, but is seems like it might be a decent option.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

This build-along is so far out of my league it isn't even funny, but man are you good! Looking forward to seeing the final product and wishing you great success to pay off from your efforts. :thumbs_up


----------



## young7.3 (Jul 11, 2012)

Sub'd. Awesome blind so far.

Sent from Prestige Worldwide headquarters!


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Bryan8413 said:


> Sweet blind, and very cost efficient too. *How many man hrs do you have wrapped up in the build?*


Have about 8 hours in the fabrication and welding up the cage. Still have to wrap it with tarp and grass....that may take another couple hours.



bbeltram said:


> Have you thought about *erosion control straw blankets* to cover it? I've never worked with the stuff, but is seems like it might be a decent option.



I did look into erosion control blankets, they did look like a viable option. Problem was they are designed to disintegrate after a year or two. Price for the blankets was right but the shipping charges were triple the blanket cost. Ended up getting three bundles of duck blind grass from Bass Pro. 

Haven't had time to finish it yet, got other commitments that rated a higher priority.....hope to have it done with photos in about a week or so.


----------



## mikemike (Jul 16, 2012)

This is an awesome build, man! Looking forward to seeing the final outcome!


----------



## FireFighter431 (Aug 1, 2012)

awesome idea


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

ready to see the final product


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Sorry to drag this out.....been deer hunting with the grand kids for youth season and haven't had much time to work on this. Should finish it up next weekend. Here's the latest pics.

Covered the entire cage with a brown plastic tarp. Blind grass is from Bass Pro Shops designed for duck blinds. Zip ties go thru the plastic and secured grass and tarp to the cattle panels. Laid out grass like you would shingles....starting at the bottom and working up, top layers over lapping the bottom layer. Grass has a weave pattern on one side and straight on the other.....weave goes on the inside. Close up it would be hard to tell it's not a real bale. 


More photos to come later.....


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

looks GREAT


----------



## cwanty03 (Feb 10, 2010)

Can't wait to see the end


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Great job , looks very nice ..


----------



## lungpuncher1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Sweet I may build one also. Curious how much difference in weight it would be to use wood instead of the conduit?


----------



## young7.3 (Jul 11, 2012)

lungpuncher1 said:


> Sweet I may build one also. Curious how much difference in weight it would be to use wood instead of the conduit?


I would think the wood would be allot heavier. This looks like it will turn out awesome.

Sent from Prestige Worldwide headquarters!


----------



## Bone slayer (May 18, 2010)

Can I place a order  Not joking....that thing is going to be sweet and just what im looking for. Good thread


----------



## okiedeergirl (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Bone slayer said:


> Can I place a order  Not joking....that thing is going to be sweet and just what im looking for. Good thread


I thought this was a DIY forum...(heehee)..you're suppose to build these things, not buy 'em. Seriously I'd guess shipping would cost more than the project is worth. Right now I've got about $280 of materials in the project. 

I agree that wood would be much heavier than the conduit. Guessing it weighs less than 100 lbs.


----------



## Shotgunner11 (May 17, 2012)

That's really awesome.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Terrific idea!


----------



## Missul8r (Oct 1, 2012)

Nice blind


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

That's awesome! U got it finished up yet?


----------



## oakvillian (Aug 15, 2012)

This looks great. It looks like you put up bigger hay bales than we do around here. What do think about wrapping it with the white plastic that is used for haylege and then set it out with a couple wrapped real bales?


----------



## Spies19 (Sep 30, 2009)

awesome build brother! thanks for sharing


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

Great work! Anymore pics coming?


----------



## cabage (Apr 11, 2008)

has anyone tried using the camo military netting from cabelas? it seems to be fairly cheap, weather proof, and easy to fasten to the blind.


----------



## cabage (Apr 11, 2008)

anybody out there...?


----------



## MACHINST (Jul 14, 2005)

I was at TSC yesterday and they had some yard grass roll that was for keeping grass seed covered,anyways it was a 4 foot x 15 or 20 foot roll of hay and I thought it would be perfect to cover the round bale.Thats my project in a few months


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

bummer, the pictures disappeared in this thread. :sad:


----------



## young7.3 (Jul 11, 2012)

https://youtu.be/DGu1HznpLms
In case anyone ever digs this thread up to build a blind lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elcy (Sep 24, 2018)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## ayester (Feb 1, 2016)

What happened to pictures??


----------

